# Best Spincast Reel for saltwater .....?



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

anyone use Spincast reels for their saltwater fishing?

need one or two for those who can't cast the others that go with me

advice on which ones will really hold up in saltwater.......????

thx


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The new Penn's work well for me.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I used one of these from the ages 8-10. Waded most of the Texas coast with my dad, and it never missed a lick... all the way up until my first baitcaster. Handled big trout and decent sized reds.

http://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/spincast-reels/abumatic-classic-170i


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Best reel I ever fished with is what I use now...Daiwa Fuego 2500A...by far the best spinning reel I've ever used, and the lightest.

Five


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Ok....I am talking about those you used to fish with when you were a kid.....

for those who don't know....

Like those old school Zebco reels .....BUT ONE THAT WILL SURVIVE THE SALT ......????????????????????????????


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Zebco 808 great kid/rookie reel. Just like a regular spinning reel, teach them not to reel if the fish is pulling drag. Pump the rod, reel the slack. This will help to avoid line twist. For a spincast reel, the drag is not too bad on the 808's. Taught my family, wife and kids, to saltwater fish with them.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I've been tossing eggbeaters since I was a little kid. 

I have two Shimano's. (10 year old Stratic 4000 and a 6 year old Spheros in the same size). Those reels are rock solid and easy to maintain. Both reels came with extra spools, so having extra spools in the boat to easily swap out on the fly is a major plus for me. 

I also have a Penn that is a slot redfish slayer. I can't remember the model number. It's about the same size as the Shimano 4000's. It's a hoss and can handle a beating.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

mwatt007 said:


> Like those old school Zebco reels .....BUT ONE THAT WILL SURVIVE THE SALT ......????????????????????????????


So, what would be wrong with an actual Zebco? The 33's are so cheap you can afford to buy one every year ... but, you won't need to if you clean and oil after use.

The wife uses an Omega Pro from Zebco. It's in its third year and still looks and work great. They run about $70 bucks.

The 808 does come in a saltwater model. I used to have a couple for surf fishing. They held up pretty good under sand and salt.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

TXXpress said:


> I've been tossing eggbeaters since I was a little kid.
> 
> I have two Shimano's. (10 year old Stratic 4000 and a 6 year old Spheros in the same size). Those reels are rock solid and easy to maintain. Both reels came with extra spools, so having extra spools in the boat to easily swap out on the fly is a major plus for me.
> 
> I also have a Penn that is a slot redfish slayer. I can't remember the model number. It's about the same size as the Shimano 4000's. It's a hoss and can handle a beating.


not to be too rude...but....OMG ! I AM TALKING SPINCASTING REELS


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Sorry there James Bond, MY MISTAKE! 

I didn't mean to hijack your Snoopy and Spiderman post!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

TXXpress said:


> Sorry there James Bond, MY MISTAKE!
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack your Snoopy and Spiderman post!


you're 53 and dont know what a spincast reel is... jokes on you. wandering west bay... not surprised that you are lost! haha

back to the thread at hand. the abumatic is a sweet little reel, seriously... get it. i learned to throw lures under the wings of some very fine old salts with this reel. just didnt have the dexterity to start thumbing a baitcaster at that age. just make sure it you use a snap swivel. it will sling a super spook with the best of them. they are bullet proof too. i could still use this reel today, and make a few FTU credit card holders want their money back.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Won Mo Kasst..

i bought an Abumatic 476i couple of years ago....fished with it once...left it a couple of weeks...main housing after you take the cover off is covered with rust and some pins that look as they catch and hold the line are frozen in place....maybe i can order the part from them.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

another reason i was put on that "trainer" reel was that you did HAVE to wash and clean it religiously. to sort of ingrain that responsibility in me at an early age i guess... before dropping the coin on a nice baitcaster that i wouldnt take care of. but yeah, some regular oiling, rinsing, and maybe a dash of CorrosionX should be the ticket. the zebco 33s would work ok in a bind for me, but i dont remember them lasting more than a few trips.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

mwatt007 said:


> Won Mo Kasst..
> 
> i bought an Abumatic 476i couple of years ago....fished with it once...left it a couple of weeks...main housing after you take the cover off is covered with rust and some pins that look as they catch and hold the line are frozen in place....maybe i can order the part from them.


whoops, just realized you said 476i... i only ever used to 170i. that might be your problem there. the 170 never rusted.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> another reason i was put on that "trainer" reel was that you did HAVE to wash and clean it religiously. to sort of ingrain that responsibility in me at an early age i guess... before dropping the coin on a nice baitcaster that i wouldnt take care of. but yeah, some regular oiling, rinsing, and maybe a dash of CorrosionX should be the ticket. the zebco 33s would work ok in a bind for me, but i dont remember them lasting more than a few trips.


This is true for just about any reel using in saltwater.
After EVERY TRIP, I clean them with warm water, lube and oil them, then use corrosion X, and real magic as final touches.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Those 170i models are built like a tank and can handle the salt and big fish very well. My Mom has one that she still uses and she mainly fishes saltwater. It's probably 15 yrs old and works just fine.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

mwatt007 said:


> Ok....I am talking about those you used to fish with when you were a kid.....
> 
> for those who don't know....
> 
> Like those old school Zebco reels .....BUT ONE THAT WILL SURVIVE THE SALT ......????????????????????????????


I bought my wife two:

The most expensive Diawa and that new Zebco Omega. Fished them in Rockport last year, came home, rinsed them in the kitchen sink and they are ready to go again this year...except I put power pro 8 lb. test this year and they cast 30 ft. farther (in back yard) than that heavy mono stuff that came with them. Good luck! CF?


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought my pushbutton fishin wife a Zebco Omega several years ago & it is still going strong.:biggrin:


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Zebco 33! Easy to clean and maintain. I love the fact they cast a country mile! I have seen a saltwater version, but have not looked for one in years!

Moe


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

ok...bought the Zebco Omega ! guy i trust at Academy counter recommended it too!

returned a Abumatic that rusted and got credit for it !

thx guys for the input!


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm curious if any one has put a standard 20/30Lb braid on one of these ? I'm guessing you could cast a mile? No?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The Daiwa Gold Cast series was my best selling spincast reel for years. Very simple but durable reels that worked day in and day out. Only drawback to them is you had to turn the anti reverse off because if you didn't that constant clicking when retrieving would drive you crazy.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

mwatt007 said:


> ok...bought the Zebco Omega ! guy i trust at Academy counter recommended it too!
> 
> returned a Abumatic that rusted and got credit for it !
> 
> thx guys for the input!


I think you'll be happy with it. The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't spool but about 80 yds @ 12 lbs. You get a break off and you pretty much need to re-spool.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a Zebco 33 from the age of 8 to 35 when it finally died. They used to be built really well. I bought a new one and it did not even last a single trip. I went with the top of the line all metal one and what a severe disappointment. No, I was not using it. It was for a kid. My niece's Barbie reel lasted longer. I was a fan of the Zebco 33, but no longer.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> I think you'll be happy with it. The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't spool but about 80 yds @ 12 lbs. You get a break off and you pretty much need to re-spool.


oh now you tell me...should be ok! only 2 last summer


----------



## Armistead (May 19, 2018)

zebco 888 is a tough one. I use it for surf fishing & catfishing. Rinse with warm water .


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool. The date of the thread/post is at the upper left. This thread is a little over 6 years old. Thanks for the suggestion on the Zebco 888 too.



Armistead said:


> zebco 888 is a tough one. I use it for surf fishing & catfishing. Rinse with warm water .


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you mean spincast or spinning? They are different types of reels.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy Thread resurrection, Batman!


----------



## WishingIwasfishn (Jul 3, 2017)

Penn Battle II. Canâ€™t go wrong.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

WishingIwasfishn said:


> Penn Battle II. Canâ€™t go wrong.


You went wrong. Penn Battle II is not a spincast reel.

FYI - This is a spincast reel. If anything good comes from this 6 year old resurrected thread, may it be that it is known to all 2Coolers what a spincast reel is.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Something recent on saltwater spincast reels.

3 Best Spincast Reels for Saltwater 2018 [Review & Buyerâ€™s Guide] posted on MAY 19, 2018


----------



## WishingIwasfishn (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, Iâ€™d never use a spin cast in saltwater and the spinning is easy for a child to use.


----------

